# Do the ruins of Shimao and Sanxingdui in China have any similarity to the Mayans?



## HELLBOY (Apr 5, 2021)

More than 500 gold objects and other precious materials have been unearthed in the ruins of Sanxingdui, in central China. These are offerings related to the ancient state of Shu, which developed independently in the Sichuan Basin. Sanxingdui - Wikipedia



Sanxingdui - Wikipedia more than 500 objects made with precious materials in various votive pits that were discovered between 2019 and 2020. Among the recovered pieces, some of which are up to 3,000 years old, are ornaments and fragments of gold and bronze masks , sheets of gold and utensils of jade, ivory and bone. 
​These are pieces related to the ancient Shu culture, a civilization that developed independently from approximately 2,000 BC. until 316 BC, when it was conquered by the Qin state.
*I do not trust much either in those distant dates.*
The Sanxingdui ruins, which were discovered in 1929 and began to be excavated in 1986, have been considered one of the great archaeological finds of the 20th century and are on the list of nominations for the UNESCO World Heritage Site as "a exceptional testimony of the civilizations of the Bronze Age in China ”.
*The next archaeological point in China is as follows:*
They discover surprising engravings and evidence of human sacrifice in an ancient Chinese city.
A 4,300-year-old fortified city with a step pyramid - known as Shimao - more than 60 meters high challenges traditional ideas about China's ancient history. Shimao - Wikipedia




Residents and looters began to find jade fragments among the rubble, some of them shaped like discs, knife blades, and scepters. Jade is not indigenous to the northernmost part of Shaanxi Province - the nearest source is nearly 1,600 kilometers away - and it was not a known feature of the Great Wall. Why, then, would it abound in a desolate region so close to the Ordos desert?
The stones were not part of the Great Wall, but were the ruins of an extraordinary fortified city. The current excavation has revealed nearly 10 kilometers of protective walls surrounding a 70-meter-high pyramid and an inner sanctuary with painted murals, jade objects, and terrifying evidence of human sacrifice.


It is also curious that carbon-14 dating determined that parts of Shimao, the site's name (its original name is unknown), date back 4,300 years, almost 2,000 years before the oldest section of the site. Great Wall of China and 500 years before Chinese civilization took root in the Central Plain, hundreds of kilometers to the south.

*Here come the similarities with the Mayan culture.
Shimao Ruins*

**​
*Some similarities with Tlaloc the god of rain. Tlāloc - Wikipedia
And a temple in Chichen Itza. Chichen Itza - Wikipedia


The Mayan tree of life, the tree of life in Pakal's tomb, a tree of life perhaps in Sanxingdui, and will I be related to Assyria and the Nordics? Tree of life - Wikipedia
*
​*
I'm not really sure about this figure. Sanxingdui, Chichen Itza.*
​*Do you think there are things that agree here? between Sanxingdui, Shimao and Chichen Itza.
Thanks for your attention, mates.*


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2021)

In 1700 there was a consensus that people from Asia probably crossed what is now Beringstrait to get to the America's.

I don't understand why or when they decided otherwise and change the narrative.
I am pretty sure that north American Indians were Mongolian.


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 4, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> In 1700 there was a consensus that people from Asia probably crossed what is now Beringstrait to get to the America's.
> 
> I don't understand why or when they decided otherwise and change the narrative.
> I am pretty sure that north American Indians were Mongolian.


Similar figures have been found in America.




Check out this interesting article about it:
Chinese Votive Sword Found in Georgia suggests Pre-Columbian Chinese travel to North America Chinese Votive Sword Found in Georgia suggests Pre-Columbian Chinese travel to North America


----------



## HollyHoly (Aug 5, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> More than 500 gold objects and other precious materials have been unearthed in the ruins of Sanxingdui, in central China. These are offerings related to the ancient state of Shu, which developed independently in the Sichuan Basin. Sanxingdui - Wikipedia
> View attachment 7967​Sanxingdui - Wikipedia more than 500 objects made with precious materials in various votive pits that were discovered between 2019 and 2020. Among the recovered pieces, some of which are up to 3,000 years old, are ornaments and fragments of gold and bronze masks , sheets of gold and utensils of jade, ivory and bone.
> View attachment 7968View attachment 7969View attachment 7970View attachment 7971View attachment 7972View attachment 7973View attachment 7974View attachment 7975View attachment 7976View attachment 7977View attachment 7978View attachment 7979View attachment 7980View attachment 7981View attachment 7982​These are pieces related to the ancient Shu culture, a civilization that developed independently from approximately 2,000 BC. until 316 BC, when it was conquered by the Qin state.
> *I do not trust much either in those distant dates.*
> ...


Im really glad you made this thread because comparative culture tells me   that the central Merican empires are outposts of China I really believe this ,I also have noticed a stylistic  similarity in the  art , it seems that somewhere along the line  they lost  the maritime connection but  yeah they are related in lots of ways.


----------



## HELLBOY (Aug 5, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> Im really glad you made this thread because comparative culture tells me   that the central Merican empires are outposts of China I really believe this ,I also have noticed a stylistic  similarity in the  art , it seems that somewhere along the line  they lost  the maritime connection but  yeah they are related in lots of ways.


Glad you like it as I have been coming across a lot of similar information lately.
One such article is the work of two Chinese:
Song Baozhong, also known as Yaosong, is an associate professor at Beijing Informa weekly.
Wang Daoyou, also known as Shaohua, is an editor at Huaxia Publishing House.
Chinese origins of the Aztec calendar (XII)
The images leave much to be desired as they are not sharp, but I found it extremely interesting.
It starts like this:

Let us now make a comparison between the most important central part of the Aztec calendar, the universal three-dimensional model of ancient America, and that of the hetu and luoshu of our country, universal three-dimensional model and terrestrial surface model. This part is completely identical. It contains a 5, which is written with five circles, is an odd number and represents the masculine or hot. It is called the heart or navel of the sky. In addition, the sign "x", the yellow cross and the meeting place of the opposite principles in the Aztec calendar coincide is the ancient Chinese character 5, which means the intertwining of yang and yin, represents heaven and earth and expresses coordination and stabilization.
In the Chinese calendar there are seasons and seasons, based on "five" days. Five days is one hou, three hou, one qi (15 days), three qi, one season (45 days) and one year, eight seasons and four seasons. It is thus clear that this number is a common presence in the Chinese calendar, while in the Aztec disc it is expressed in five circles that are repeated about fifty times.
We would like to talk a little about the yellow cross in the Aztec calendar. The yellow cross is in the central part, and it is the same that in the Book of Changes is called the central yellow earth. We conjecture that the yellow cross shows hereditary genes of the culture. If we take a look at the five-element system and eight trigrams of China, we can discover that the genetic codes of the Aztec and Mayan calendars are the same as the first two. If we take the Sun calendar as an example, we will see that the central disk is composed of five Suns: Tonatiúh, Sun of movement, is in the center, and represents the heart or navel of the sky. In its four rectangles are the Suns of the tiger, wind, fire and water, in the form of an "X", symbol of the number five and the four cardinal points of the earth. The five Suns represent five elements and their positions: the Sun of wind is at zhen, northeast, beginning of spring; the Sun of tiger, at dui, southeast, beginning of summer; the Sun of water, at xun, southwest, beginning of autumn; the Sun of fire, at gen, northwest, beginning of winter. The eight sun rays in the calendar are circular in shape, symbolizing the sky, and their eight directions symbolize eight seasons of the year. The upper part of the Aztec calendar is at li, east, the vernal equinox; the lower part is at kan, west, the autumnal equinox; the right part is at qian, south, the summer solstice; the left part is at kun, north, the winter solstice. Surrounding the outside of the disk are two feathered serpents: they are two liangyi or two elemental forms (the yin and yang or the hot and cold) and the eight rays are in fact eight trigrams. The five positions of space are combined with four seasons becoming a model of five elements.
It is a scientific method that allows the investigation of nature and constitutes a simple system of grids for the elaboration of calendars. The system of five elements and eight trigrams embodies ideas of the universal frameworks of ancient China and America, characterized by a modeled and holographic type and are seen in a remarkable way in time, space and color. Therefore, we can state that the idea, structure and connotation of the Aztec calendar are closely related to their counterparts in China. The ideas of liangyi, wuxing (five elements) and bagua (eight trigrams) are used in different ways in meteorology, geography, prediction, medicine, construction, military science, music, sports, etc. It should be noted that almost all Central American calendars coincide in their formation with the eight trigrams (Plate IV).
In the state of Nayarit, Mexico, there is a city called Mexicaltitan.  It is an island known as the Mexican "Venice". It is one meter high above sea level, measures 400 m. from east to west and 350 m. from south to north and its circumference is 1,000 m. If it is compared with the Chinese motif of Luoshu, it can be seen that it and the architectural base of Mexicaltitan are identical. According to Mexican history, the Aztecs left the island in 1325 for the march to Mexico City. The original construction was destroyed and, according to archaeologists, was restored on the primitive base. Everyone who visits the island is surprised by its construction style. However, in the book of the eight trigrams, the answer comes out immediately, because there they are also found in the keys of Hetu and Luoshu. It is natural that the construction aims to assimilate better energy and improve health (plate 42). A Mexican doctor, Guillermo Hurtado, applies acupuncture to his patients by combining the lunar movements and the five elements of Chinese medicine with the sun stone, and selecting the best blood points according to the hours (plates 43 and 44). He asked me why traditional medicine, acupuncture and moxibustion are widely applied in Mexico, besides being the first place to host the national acupuncture association of Central America. The answer lies in the industriousness and spirit of dedication of its people, who have a traditional medicine closely related to Chinese theory.





*Plate 42a. Mexicaltitan b. Luoshu c. Motifs of nine constellations d. Eight trigrams. Luoshu c. Motifs of nine constellations d. Eight trigrams*




*Plate 43 Dr. Guillermo Hurtado's Instruments



Plate 44 Mayan calendar and acunpuncture in Mexico and motif of China's lunar movement*​

In conversation with some friends, we asked how to approach the motifs of the Aztec calendar. We were told that, at a first glance at the calendar, we would notice a strong resemblance to the Chinese motifs in which two dragons play with a pearl. In a second and more detailed look, we can arrive at a summary explained in six points:

      1. The artistic treatment of the Aztec calendar is similar to the art of the drum and the bronze mirror of our country. The bronze mirror was unearthed in Qijia culture, Qinghai province, 4000 years ago and the bronze drum was born in Yunnan province at least 700 to 800 years before our era. The circular center of the drum is called navel "qi" or "duqi", its bright stripes, "mang", and the two parts constitute "sun rays". The name of its outer concentric circles is "xian" and the circle between the two "xian" is called "yunquan". The forms of the motifs and the artistic treatment of the Aztec calendar and those of the Chinese drum and mirror show an extraordinary similarity (plate 45).



*Plate 45 a. Motif on the reverse of a Chinese bronze mirror from the Western Han dynasty (206 b.c.e.--25).



b. On the reverse of a Chinese bronze mirror of the Tang dynasty (618 907) is a motif of five deities, five elements, five positions, twelve animals of the horoscope, twelve hours, eight trigrams, and twenty-eight constellations.*​
      2. If a line is drawn from the central axis between glyph 13 of the Aztec calendar and the space of the faces of the two feathered serpents, it will be seen that the two left and right parts of this line are symmetrical. This symmetrical method is a law of the architecture and sculptural art of our country, a pattern that is observed above all in strict form in the astronomical instruments and liturgical apparatuses.

      3. Outside the five suns are five lotus flower petals and decorative tassels, all characteristic features of Buddhist and Taoist art in China.

      4. On the edge of the sky stone are small circles symbolizing changes in the positions of the stars and the seasons. These star signs are the same as those of our country.

       5. The distribution and treatment of the contents of the sun calendar are the same as the eight trigrams of China and some motifs of mirrors and bronze drums (plate 45). In the center there are five elements or seven stars; in the middle part, days, months, years, four seasons and eight seasons, and in the outer part, stars.

       6. Dragon or feathered serpent.  In the stone calendar there are two feathered serpents. In the books or devices related to astronomy or chronology in China, dragons usually appear. This can be confirmed in the astronomical instruments exhibited today in the Ancient Planetarium in Beijing. The Chinese dragon can be divided vertically into three stages of evolution. The first, kuilong ; the second, yinglong , and the third, huanglong (plates 46 and 47). There has long been a notion that the dragon family has nine sons, whose figures and services are different. The chiwen have a vulture-like appearance and like to scan in all directions. Their image is carved on the eaves of buildings. The shutu do not like strange people, for that reason their figure was placed at the doors as guardians; the suoni liked incense, for that reason their image appears of common in the lids of the incense burners; the yazi were warlike and their figure served as adornment to the handles of sabers and swords; the pulao were pikemen, so their image appears on the handles of bells; the qiuniu were attracted to music and their figure is carved on musical instruments; the paxia resembled lions, liked water and were placed on bridges and culverts. The bixi resembled the turtle and liked to throw loads, hence their figures always carried on their backs tombstones or heavy things; the chaofeng were dragons defying dangers and for them they were placed in the corners of buildings. In addition to the aforementioned nine dragons, there are the bingfenglong (one body and two dragon heads), the feiyi (one head and two dragon bodies); the xuanwu (combination of a turtle and snake) and the taotie (in the legend it is an ogre that accepts various bribes (plates 48, 49 and 50). American feathered serpents and Chinese dragons have close ties, both in their figures and in their uses. Readers are likely to agree just by looking at the plates.
Untitled Document






*Plate 47. Dragon Dance of the Western Han Dynasty Dragon Dance in Teotihuacan Ignacio Bernal: 1972 Tenochtitlan on an Island





Plumed serpent Ramón Piña Chan: 1985 Quetzalcoat Winged dragons of the Western Han dynasty on the Taer hillside (below and left) and in the tomb of Maoling. Wang Dayou: 1988 Collection of dragon and phoenix motifs.



New sons of the dragon family.



Plate 49. b Paxia of Chavín; a. c. and d. from Mexico and e. f. and g. from China.



The Head of the Feathered Serpent of Mexico b. c. and d. Dragon Heads of the Southern and Northern Dynasty (420-589).  *​


----------

